# BIRTH CONTROL PILLS



## Monty (Feb 6, 2020)

What will happen to my body if I only take 3 birth control pills? Like if I only took 3 then I stopped. Would anything bad happen?


----------



## toupeemoor (Mar 8, 2020)

Nope, nothing bad will happen to your body. We can stop taking birth control pills at any time.


----------

